# Frangenbigen mit den "Zugreisten"



## Altitude (11. März 2003)

Hallo,

ich denke es wird mal wieder für eine kleine biketechnische Zusammenkunft Zeit....

Vor allem müssen wir ja auch den Nils und den ZZZorro als "Teilzeitfrangen" in unserer Mitte begrüßen....

Ich würde nächsten Sonntag so ab 10.00 Uhr vorschlagen....
(bitte nicht zu hard - also easy going - da ich noch Probleme mit meinem Knie nach dem GBBC-Rennen habe...und ich zusätzlich auch mit meinem AlaCarte antreten muß, nachdme der Brodie ein wenig stark lädiertist...   )

Location:

-Fürther Stadtwald und Cadolzburg
-Nürnberg Schmausenbuck (Tiergarten)
-Fränkische???

Könnt euch ja mal melden...

Grüße

Alex


----------



## Tom:-) (11. März 2003)

die uhrzeit ist mir zu unchristlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (11. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Tom _
> *die uhrzeit ist mir zu unchristlich.
> 
> *



Wann ist der Herr denn von seinem Schönheitsschlaf erwacht???

Über die Zeit können wir auch noch diskutieren...


----------



## nils (11. März 2003)

So, jetzt bin ich auch daheim mit einem I-Net Anschluß gesegnet.

Also biken am Sonntag wär klasse! Hab auch nichts gegen entspanntes Tempo, wenn die Wege hübsch sind. Es soll ja Spaß machen...
Allerdings hätt ich auch nichts gegen eine entspannte Startzeit einzuwenden (so Richtung 12...?)
Nürnberg ist von mir (Höchstadt) halt schon nen Ecke weg, deshalb würd ich jetzt mal eine Stimme für die fränkische, und eine dreiviertel Stimme für den Fürther Stadtwald abgeben.

Gruß, Nils


----------



## Altitude (11. März 2003)

Gut, dan haben wir bis jetzt eher die Tendenz richtung Fürth oder Fränkische und die Startzeit verlegen wir auch ein wenig ins "humanere"...

Warten wir die Woche ab...

und eine Entscheidung fälle ich dann am Freitag...

Grüße

AlexderjetztdenBrodieoperiert


----------



## Frankenbiker (11. März 2003)

Ich bin zwar kein Zugereister (vom Hetzles (alp)träume ich schon, aber das Trubachtal entschädigt ja dann), suche aber nach wie vor einen (oder mehrere) Bikepartner. Und angesichts des ausgebrochenen Frühlings würde mir ein sonntäglicher Ausritt schon taugen und ich mich gerne anschließen.

CU


----------



## Altitude (12. März 2003)

die Gruppe wächst, so wie ich das sehe...

Ich würde für die erste Ausfahrt dieses Jahres, die Trails zwischen Fürth und Cadolzburg (zwischen 30 und 100km, je nach Lust und Laune...) vorschlagen - liegt für die Nürnberger und die Erlanger in der Mitte...

Eine Rückmeldung eurerseits wird erbeten...

@Coffee
Fährst Du mit???

Grüße

Alex


----------



## nils (12. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *Eine Rückmeldung eurerseits wird erbeten...
> *



Bin dabei!

Nur würd ich noch eine Wegbeschreibung benötigen. Ich war letzte Woche immerhin schon mal in den beiden Vorzeige-Konsumterror-Tempeln Ikea (meine Fresse stehen hier viel Leute im Weg rum...) und Stadler (ätzend wie die Leute hier durchstressen und einen anrempeln ), war also schon mal ganz dicht an Fürth dran.

Gruß, Nils


----------



## Altitude (14. März 2003)

Der Nils und Ich Treffen uns am Sonntag um 11.00 auf dem IKEA-Parkplatz - von dort werde ich Ihn zur "alten Veste" geleiten...


Wir werden die Trails im Fürther Stadtwald und ja nach Lust, Laune, Kondition und Zeit auch noch rüber nach Cadolzburg machen...

Also:

Alle die sich nicht auskennen kommen am Sonntag bis um 11.00 zur IKEA

Alle Einheimischen, die wissen wovon ich rede... sind um 11.30 an der Alten Veste....

In hoffnung auf eine rege Teilnahme...

Bis Sonntag

Alex

P.S. 0170/3213878 oder [email protected]


----------



## All-Mountain (14. März 2003)

@Altitude
Habs Dir ja schon gemailt. Diesen Sonntag gehts bei mir nicht. Ansonsten bin ich aber jederzeit dabei wenn wieder was zusammengeht.
Gruß TOM


----------



## Tom:-) (14. März 2003)

bin am so ebenfalls nicht da.

euch viel spass

tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils (14. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *Der Nils und Ich Treffen uns am Sonntag um 11.00 auf dem IKEA-Parkplatz - von dort werde ich Ihn zur "alten Veste" geleiten...
> *



Moin Alex,

vielen dank schon mal für den Service! Ich war am Telefon heut etwas kurz angebunden, weil ich von lauter arbeitenden Leuten umzingelt war und auch so getan hab, als ob ich dazu gehöre...
Bin ja schon mal auf die Trails gespannt. Die Gegend hier ist zwar perfekt zum Rennrad fahren, was ja zu meiner Überraschung auch ganz nett sein kann, aber irgendwas fehlt da trotzdem.

Gruß, Nils


----------



## Frankenbiker (14. März 2003)

Bin dann auch dabei. Kenne mich dort nicht aus und bin schon gespannt.

Bis denn


----------



## Hr_Meier (14. März 2003)

Hi,

ich würde auch mitfahren, komme direkt zur Alten Veste.
Wie extrem wird's denn fahrtechnisch? Wenn's nicht so arg ist, bring ich noch einen Kumpel mit. Der hat sich vor ein paar Wochen bei Glatteis im Wald einen Finger ge- und die Hand angebrochen. 
Kann man dem euch zumuten??? 


Ciao, Mario


----------



## ZZZZZorro (15. März 2003)

Moin moin,

ja habs Alex ja schon per E-mail mitgeteilt. Ich bin dies Wochenende in Stuttgart und des nächste mal wieder inner Heimat, sonst wär ich natürlich dabei.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Altitude (15. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hr_Meier _
> *Hi,
> 
> ich würde auch mitfahren, komme direkt zur Alten Veste.
> ...



ICh denke schon, wir werden ein humanes Thempo anschlagen...

Wobei natürlich die guten Trails im Stadtwald und in Cadolzburg schon mit Wurzlen und Steinstufen gespickt sind...ist also fahrtechnisch Anspruchsvoller als die üblichen "Waldautobahen"...

Grüße

Alex


----------



## nils (16. März 2003)

Also ich bin total platt!
Die Beine sind schwer vom fahren, die Wampe gefüllt mit "Original Nürnberger Rost-Bratwürsten", Reis und zwei dunklen Hefe Weizen (am dritten arbeite ich gerade) und das Hirn angefüllt mit der Erkenntnis, das es im Fürther Stadtwald viele viele hübsche Bilderbuch-Singletrails gibt das man sich ohne ortskundige Führung (Danke Alex!) manchmal gar nicht entscheiden könnte wo man jetzt jetzt lang soll, da einer geiler wie der andere aussieht. Da lässt es sich auch gut verschmerzen, das es keine langen Abfahrten gibt.

Freu mich schon auf die nächste Tour!


Gruß, Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (17. März 2003)

Sonntags 11.00 Ikea-Parklpatz zwei verdächtige Gestalten stehen neben einen Freibuger Kleinwagen...es sind die bis dahin unbekannten Nils und Frankenbiker (der mit seinem sehr gut getarnten Vertex in der Sonderfarbe "Schlammgraubraun" mit dem Rad von Erlangen kam = Respekt!!! )...die sich einem anbrausenden tschechischen Kombi aus dem laut "Jazzkantine" spielt mit äußerster Vorsicht näheren...wie hätten die Jungs erst auf Duke Ellington reagiert???

...nachden man sich etwas beschnuppert hatte, stellte ich mit Erschrecken fest, daß ich meinen "Herzinfaktwarngurt" für mein Lenker-EKG vergessen hatte... ...nachdem wir über einen Umweg und einem kurzen Zwischenstop in meinen Domizil - wo ich erscht mal meinen Gurt suchen durfte - sind wir an der Alten Veste, einem sehr belieben Biker- und Wanderertrffpunkt im Fürther Stadtwald, angekommen...

...die Böcke ausgeladen, ein wenig SmallTalk, schon wurden wir von einem sehr  befrendlich wirkenden Rotwilderer angesprochen - wie es sich rausstellte war es Hr_Meier, der sich als mir noch unbekannter zugereister Waldnutzer aus Wintersdorf herausstellte ...

Und nun ging es los...ein erster Antritt und bei mir machte sich die Kombination zwischen alten ausgenudelten kranz und einer neuen Kette sehr negativ bemerkbar..."Allah akber" aber nur bei zwei Gängen...ich hätte doch mit "Gladys" fahren sollen - da hat man das Problem mit der Schaltung nicht...

Nach der ersten Abfahrt gab es schon von unserem Freiburger Freund die ersten "Geil"-Ausrufe...der Junge sollte sich noch wundern, was wir in Fädd für Trails haben...nachdem wir die ersten 12 km die "üblichen Verdächtigen" an Trails, die wir zwischen Alter Veste und Felsenkeller haben, abgegrast hatten und sich bei den meißten Gruppenmitgliedern ein breites Grinsen breit gemacht hatte...ging es rüber in den Cadolzburger Wald zum "Druidenstein"  

...auf dem Weg zu einem unserer "Lieblingsspielplätze" in meiner aktiven Zeit - ein alter Truppenübungsplatz der Amerikaner, der schnon seit 20 jahren wieder von der Natur in Besitz genommen wurde - haben wir noch einige kleine Bergchen und schöne Abfahrten genossen, bei denen sich die "Kantenklatscherqualitäten" bei Nils immer mehr herauskristalisierten...sind wir am "Druidenstein" mit seinen engen Kurfen, Aniegern und kleinen Sprüngen angekommen...nach einer kleinen "Vorzeigerunde" ging es schon (ich hinter Nils in einem Affenzahn hinterher) eine sehr schnelle, technische Wurzelabfahrt in zu Tale...  

...Unter einigen Protesten meinerseits - schlug ich vor den Berg wieder hochzukurben, die Bergwertung gewann "Frankenbiker" vor Nils (der sich nicht entscheiden konnte dem "Abfahrtswahn bei jedem Trail nach unten oder dem "Bergziegengen" nachzugeben)  ...Hr.Meier war der Dritte und die Jungs konnten oben schon mal ein Käffchen kochen, bis ich oben war...

Wieder ein schnelle Abfahrt vom "Druidestein" runter über einige sehr ansehnliche Singletrails zurück nach Cadolzburg...

...dort verabschiedete sich Hr. Meier, der nur 2 Käffer weiter Westlich wohnte,  und der Rest der Gruppe machte sich auf dem Weg zurück zur Alten Veste...an der Weldautobahnkreuzung verliß uns auch denn der Fankenbiker um via Kanal in Richtung Erlangen zu strampeln...der Junge hat echt was in den Beinen...zu meinen Erschrecken stellt ich noch fest, daß sich unter der "Sonderlackierung" des Vertex, der Originallack in Rot-Weiß  noch versteckte...auf die miese Qualität dieses habe ich IHn aus ästetischen Gründen noch hingewiesen...und in zwei Wochen geht es warscheinlich unter der Führung von Frankenbiker in die Fränksiche Schweiz...ich freu mich...

Nun machten sich Nils und ich noch via "Kaninchen****trail" auf dem Weg zur Alten Veste, wo wir beim Berühmten "Loch" ein Rudel "Kantenklatscher" bei dem  Versuch einen Table zu "shapen" in Ihrer natürlichen Umgebung erleben durften...

Nach einer kurzen Verabschiedung und ca. 38km und 1100 hm (lt meinem Hac) hab ich mich auf dem Heimweg und unter meine Dusche begeben...

Mario alias Hr_Meier werden uns sicherlich noch öfter zum "Feierabendbiken" zusammenrufen und auch die anderen beiden Recken werde ich sicherlich noch öfters sehen...

Übrigends:
Sprecht Nils nie auf seine Magura an....Ihr könntet es bereuen...


----------



## nils (17. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *Übrigends:
> Sprecht Nils nie auf seine Magura an....Ihr könntet es bereuen... *



Sorry, wollte dich nicht zublubbern. Dabei hab ich mich noch zurückgehalten Werde versuchen das Thema Magura nicht mehr anzusprechen...


----------



## Altitude (17. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nils _
> *
> 
> Sorry, wollte dich nicht zublubbern. Dabei hab ich mich noch zurückgehalten Werde versuchen das Thema Magura nicht mehr anzusprechen... *



Mensch Nils, war doch nciht so gemeint...war nur auch eine "Anekdote" dieser Tour...

Grüße


----------



## Diva (18. März 2003)

Mensch, einmal schau' ich nicht ins Forum und schon trifft sich alles. Ich war Rennradl'n mit meinem neuen und habe mich Sonntag auch gleich mal hingelegt  und Sandra war sich um irgendwelche Pferdchen von Freunden in der Fränkischen kümmern. 
Aber positiv ist zu bemerken, dass neben Pizza-Essen-Treffen jetzt auch mal Rad gefahren wird! 
Ciao Diva


----------



## eL (22. März 2003)

Na alditüte da hast du aber ein sehr schönen bericht abgegeben!!!
Wenn du nächstes mal über deine schandtaten berichtest darfst du auch ein neuen FRED eröffnen damit man dich besser findet  
ja den Nils kenn ich ja bereits aus todtnau......verdammt der hats trailtechnisch echt drauf....kaste nur lernen von...
@Nils   was ist den mit deine maguras?????*vbg*

ansonsten weiterso ihr franken


----------



## Altitude (23. März 2003)

Ich will doch gar nicht daß bestimmte Leute meinen "Schrott" finden...

Ich werd mich erst mal Dienstag mim ZZZorro am Tiergarten zum "Hardcorerollen" treffen...

Bis die Tage

Alex


@Nils...wenn Du wieder biken willst...ruf an!!!


----------



## nils (24. März 2003)

@El:
Danke für die Blumen! Naja, das mit den Maguras lass ich jetzt mal aus außerdem hab ich jetzt eine CP 125 rumstehen, die auf den Einbau wartet, ich muß mein Lästern über Magura jetzt also etwas einschränken...

@Altitude:
Am Wochenende gerne! Hoffentlich wird das was mit der Runde in die Fränkische. Komme gerade von Freiburg und habe noch so ein leicht verrücktes Grinsen von einer Überdosis Singletrails im Gesicht. Am Freitag war "Easy going" bergauf und "abrechnen" bergab angesagt, heieiei war das hübsch, von ausgewaschen breit mit jenseits von 50 Sachen bis zu engen Kehren mit Treppen und allem Klimbims
Gestern und heute waren wir mit einer größeren Truppe übers Wochenende unterwegs. Da waren auch einige hübsche Abfahrten dabei Vielleicht gibt es bald Beweisaufnahmen per Helmcam
Meine Beine sind jetzt, nach insgesamt 120 km und keinen Schimmer wieviel Höhenmeter, könnt aber schon Richtung 3500 gehen, erst mal tot. Der Rest vom Mann eigentlich auch, aber geil wars


Gruß


----------



## G-zero (30. März 2003)

... hab´s verpennt.  

Wenn ihr die Tour nochmal fahrt sagt bescheid. Fädd würde  mich auch mal reizen.

grüße


----------

